# What would you pay monthly for this?



## SkylarM (Jun 2, 2013)

Alright so it's time to open into the Dedicated market. All equipment is owned, and I'm looking at moving 20-40 servers to start but before I finalize anything, I'm interested: What would you pay for the following (monthly?)

Dual Xeon L5420

16GB RAM

1TB Hard drive (options to upgrade/add more drives)

100Mbit Unmetered

Location: Jacksonville, FL

Purely interested in gauging overall interest for the 5420's. Is this something people would be interested in if the price is right?


----------



## blergh (Jun 2, 2013)

No more than 65-75$


----------



## netnub (Jun 2, 2013)

about $70 i think would be reasonable.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jun 2, 2013)

I assume GoRACK? and yeah no more than $70. The power these things pull wont make it economical imo


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 2, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> I assume GoRACK? and yeah no more than $70. The power these things pull wont make it economical imo


Yessir Gorack. I'm confident I can make it work for $70/m on my end. It's a matter of people buying I'd think.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 2, 2013)

I would pay around $60-70 for this


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 2, 2013)

which network providers?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 2, 2013)

Reece said:


> which network providers?


Our network currently consists of nLayer/GTT and TeliaSonera.


----------



## Jack (Jun 2, 2013)

Are you reselling servercomplete?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 2, 2013)

Jack said:


> Are you reselling servercomplete?


It isn't reselling, but yes I am with ServerComplete.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 2, 2013)

The only problem is there is a ton of these machines coming off lease, hence the market getting quite flooded with them!

Any other benefits included with the server?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 2, 2013)

Reece said:


> The only problem is there is a ton of these machines coming off lease, hence the market getting quite flooded with them!
> 
> Any other benefits included with the server?


What would people like included in the $70 price range?


----------



## willie (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd be more interested if the amount of ram was a lot higher.  I've seen a couple of high-ram offers in the past week which just seemed astounding.  That said, I don't have an immediate need for it.  I would have jumped on it a few years ago when I was doing stuff that wanted it.  I'd also be interested in seeing prices for storage expansion.  Currently I have an OVH SP1 and will probably get another one when I need more capacity.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 2, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> What would people like included in the $70 price range?


Double disks would be great


----------



## Ishaq (Jun 2, 2013)

Would it have native IPv6?


----------



## willie (Jun 2, 2013)

Joodle said:


> Double disks would be great


Yes, good point, I didn't bother mentioning this because the original post said that more disks would be an option, but of course the pricing is relevant too.  I'd almost never want a server with no RAID, i.e. multiple disks.  I do find it annoying that OVH has no economy storage servers: they have a 4x2tb box for the same price as two 2x2tb boxes.  Above that level, Hetzner has some more attractive plans, but I'd probably want to colo instead.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 2, 2013)

Reece said:


> The only problem is there is a ton of these machines coming off lease, hence the market getting quite flooded with them!


No kidding. I've seen them as low as under $40/mo these days loaded to the brim with RAM. They make for a good machine, as long as you don't need high CPU power bursts.


----------



## LusoVPS (Jun 2, 2013)

Well I would go a little bit lower, from $45 to $60. At this time, 100Mbps just isn't enough, even though it's unmetered.

Regards


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 2, 2013)

As far as hard drives, we'd be able to offer upgrades to multiple 1tb drives in software raid, possibly 2tb drives as well -- running numbers to see where we could realistically sit at 2x1tb drives as a default configuration, but it's def an easy addon to run.

Native IPv6 is something we would be able to offer if there is enough interest in it as a bonus.

Appreciate the feedback! Definately taking into consideration feedback, so keep it coming


----------



## drmike (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd pay $40 with a handful of IPs.   Maybe $49.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm paying $35/month now with the same specs except with a 256GB SSD instead of 1TB SATA drive (and a /29 of IPv4). I'd consider paying up to $40/month with IPMI/DRAC/ILO access and IPv6.


----------



## Shados (Jun 3, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I'm paying $35/month now with the same specs except with a 256GB SSD instead of 1TB SATA drive (and a /29 of IPv4). I'd consider paying up to $40/month with IPMI/DRAC/ILO access and IPv6.


Who with?


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

Shados said:


> Who with?


CommercialMedia. The only downside with them is they are single-homed (although the latency and speeds are amazing) and there's no remote management so I needed to open a ticket for a reboot once but other than the 1 OS issue I had it's been 100% uptime since I bought it 4 months ago.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 3, 2013)

What about a free /27 included in the package if you can provide proper justification?

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/498-incerno-giving-away-free-ipv4/

(Seriously, if people would be interested in that then I'll do it).


----------

